# Fish and chicken diet



## TexasCreed (Dec 30, 2004)

Im going to try it and i know some others are on it as well.  Starting this weekend when i start my new cutting focused cycle.  I am cutting out all junk food and yes i mean ALL junk food.  No chocolate, nothing friend, no candy, no ice cream. pies,cake, hotwings, fastfood greasy shit, and cut on bread, probably even none. no sodas or nothing.  I cant do the beer yet, one step at a time, but figure if i cut this then i'll make huge difference.  i dont really eat veggies at all, but take many vitamins and supplements to suffice. so anybody on a fish and chicken diet? im trying to cut the gut and lower back fat.  this is going to be fucking hard, this is my first actual diet, and im jumping in the deep end. i will put my stats up when i start.  and the key for me is eating the smaller meals a day, or can i cut to 3 meals a day?? healthy but 3 and just have shakes or protein bars between??


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 30, 2004)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> Im going to try it and i know some others are on it as well.  Starting this weekend when i start my new cutting focused cycle.  I am cutting out all junk food and yes i mean ALL junk food.  No chocolate, nothing friend, no candy, no ice cream. pies,cake, hotwings, fastfood greasy shit, and cut on bread, probably even none. no sodas or nothing.  I cant do the beer yet, one step at a time, but figure if i cut this then i'll make huge difference.  i dont really eat veggies at all, but take many vitamins and supplements to suffice. so anybody on a fish and chicken diet? im trying to cut the gut and lower back fat.  this is going to be fucking hard, this is my first actual diet, and im jumping in the deep end. i will put my stats up when i start.  and the key for me is eating the smaller meals a day, or can i cut to 3 meals a day?? healthy but 3 and just have shakes or protein bars between??


you could do the 3 meals per day and supplement with protein shakes and bars but you must make sure they are low in fat and carbs. alot of the protein bars on the market just do not live up to the label #'s they tend to have alot more carbs than advertised.
if you are going to be drinking the beer at night it will be a problem for you. best way to cut fat is to not consume ANY carbs within 3 hours of bedtime. 
my weakness is soda because i cant drink coffee and need the caffeine for my job.  i hate the taste of diet soad also so i cant even switch to that and i am dreading having to cut out the soda because of ther addiction to the caffeine and sugar in it.  i get really bad headaches if i stop drinking soda within 2 days and they last a long time.
you want to make sure you are still consuming something every 2-3 hours even if it is a protein shake or bar.


----------



## TexasCreed (Dec 30, 2004)

yeah, thats what i planend on, cause with my schedule its hard as hell to have more than 3. but with shakes and supplemental bars i can cover up for it. i can do the no soda thing, but the beer thing is my downfall. like i said. my diet is worse than the beer drinking, so its one step at a time.


----------



## imdaman1 (Dec 30, 2004)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> you could do the 3 meals per day and supplement with protein shakes and bars but you must make sure they are low in fat and carbs. alot of the protein bars on the market just do not live up to the label #'s they tend to have alot more carbs than advertised.
> if you are going to be drinking the beer at night it will be a problem for you. best way to cut fat is to not consume ANY carbs within 3 hours of bedtime.
> my weakness is soda because i cant drink coffee and need the caffeine for my job.  i hate the taste of diet soad also so i cant even switch to that and i am dreading having to cut out the soda because of ther addiction to the caffeine and sugar in it.  i get really bad headaches if i stop drinking soda within 2 days and they last a long time.
> you want to make sure you are still consuming something every 2-3 hours even if it is a protein shake or bar.



Well said brother.  Diet Dr. Pepper is the best-tasting diet soda out there - and I know from personal experience that one can drink lo-carb beer (Michelob Ultra tastes great!) and still cut fat.  I lost 40lbs of fat while drinking it somewhat heavily - I also did 45 - 60 minutes of cardio (all on the ellipticals) 3 - 4X per week and kept a strict diet of chicken, lean beef, wheat bread, vegetables, rice, egg whites, and oats.  I like to keep the protein shakes to a minimum as long as I can get enough whole proteins from eggs and animals.  You can add a little fat-free Italian dressing to boiled vegetables to make them taste good.  I am getting ready to start this same diet again after the beginning of the new year.


----------



## TexasCreed (Dec 31, 2004)

now thats what im talking about, like i said, i hate veggies, so im supplementing, but i thought rice was  a no go on trying to get lean? michelob ultra, ah well, better start then. lol


----------



## heavy (Dec 31, 2004)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> now thats what im talking about, like i said, i hate veggies, so im supplementing, but i thought rice was  a no go on trying to get lean? michelob ultra, ah well, better start then. lol



Brown rice is fine...it is a staple of many diets. Chop up a chicken breast and throw it into a bowl of brown rice, and add some veggies and you got a healthy, high protein, very low fat, and healthy complex carb meal.


----------



## imdaman1 (Jan 9, 2005)

Nothing wrong with a little white rice as a source of carbs.  Just don't overdo it.  Complex carbs are the ones you don't want.  Those would be the ones where the substance, such as flour, is used to make something else, such as bread or biscuits.  Rice, potatoes, and other such natural sources of carbs are fine - these have the healthy carbs your body needs.


----------



## heavy (Jan 9, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Complex carbs are the ones you don't want.



This is wrong bro...complex carbs are generally the only type of carbs you want to eat, unless post-workout, in which case you need simple carbs.


----------



## imdaman1 (Jan 9, 2005)

Sorry bros, my mistake.  Heavy is right here.  Read my post in "What are you  drinking right now?" to explain my f'd up post.  LOL
The complex carbs are what you want most.


----------

